# SHOPSMITH MOTORS



## squeaky (Dec 4, 2012)

For all shopsmith owners. If you have a problem with your shopsmith motor and it needs to be replace, I have the replacement motor for you. Shopsmith mark V has four types of motor witch are all interchangeable, be it 3/4 hp or 1 1/8 hp. If you have a bad motor I can help. What I do is rebuild shopsmith motors. I disasassemble, clean, change bearings, check windings, replace keyway on shaft, if the shave is bad I replace it, reasassemble and test run. I run the motors for 1 hr. and test for rpm, noise, and heat. Each motor will have a spec sheet of all the test reselts for that motor. If you need help contact me at http://lumbrjocks.com/squeaky


----------



## michsailor2008 (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you also rewind motors? I took my motor to a electric motor repair shop and was told that is was burned out and needed to be replaced.


----------



## Knocker (May 7, 2013)

squeaky,I would like to know the price of your 11/8 hp shopsmith [email protected]


----------



## squeaky (Dec 4, 2012)

No I don' rewind motors. It is true it cost more to have it rewound then to buy a rebuilt. As far as the price of my motors it depends on what I had to put into them and what they cost to buy. They will run between $150 and $200. that is with the shave and an 90 day warranty. Shop smith wants over $400. for their motors and that doesn't include the shave.
Shop smith motor are special you just cant replace them with any motor. They are made special for Shop Smith.


----------



## jpdavid (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Squeaky, I'm interested in a new motor. Managed to burn up my windings (confirmed by disassembly). Are you still rebuilding? I have some spare parts I can probably send your way if you want them.

Thanks.


----------



## jpdavid (Aug 26, 2013)

p.s. Can't pm you without posting 5 times, otherwise I'd send you a direct message.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*Shop smith motor are special you just cant replace them with any motor. They are made special for Shop Smith.*

What model(s) does that apply to? When I bought the Shopsmith 10ER it came with a Craftsman motor on it that worked rather nicely, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't original to the tool.


----------



## squeaky (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi just Joe.
I do have motors for sale. I don't know if this will get to you or not. I am not sure if I can put my e-mail address on here or not. but here goes. [email protected] . Joe model 500,505,510 &520 are all interchangable I hope this works. Thank you Squeaky


----------



## squeaky (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi jpdavid . I do have motors for sale for shopsmith I hope this gets to you and I hope it is not against the rules to put my e-mail address on here. If this works you can get me at [email protected] Hope to here from you. Thank You squeaky


----------



## Jpalmer59 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you still rebuilding motors for Shopsmiths. I have a 1 1/8 from the early 80's that just smokes and hum.

Joel


----------



## PatrickOOOMazing (Jun 7, 2009)

im in the trouble shooting phase of what went wrong with my shopsmith, but if it does turn out to be the motor, i too would like to know if you are still refurbishing and selling motors


----------



## Knocker (May 7, 2013)

Patrick,I don't rebuild motors if you think your having motor or bearing trouble it's cheaper to replace the motor with a new one than have it rebuilt.Plus you will have the warranty with the new motor will have a 2 to 5 year warranty a rebuilt motor will only have about a year warranty. Good luck greg


----------



## RustyBucket (Jan 17, 2016)

Squeaky,
Are you still selling rebuilt Shop Smith motors?


----------



## squeaky (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi to all. Yes I am still selling shop smith motors. you can contact me at ([email protected]) Please contact
me for any question you may have about the shop smith motors.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

All of the model 500, 510 and 520 Shopsmith motors are built especially for Shopsmith. The 1 1/8 HP motors are built on an elongated 48 frame. You cannot purchase them "off the shelf" from a electrical motor distributor. To their credit, Shopsmith still furnishes replacement motors. You can buy them with the sheave and return spring on the shaft, which is a difficult DIY job.

The earlier ER models used a standard 1/2 HP motor. The rather rare Mark Seven apparently used a DC motor.

Those who are in need of a new motor should take a look at the new Power Pro drive. This is a fantastic power plant that puts the Shopsmith at a whole new high level of performance. Your existing headstock can accommodate this DVR motor and controller in a DIY package. It is expensive, but those who make this change never look back.


----------



## RBClark (Feb 9, 2020)

Shopsmith DVR power plant


----------



## Fremont (May 28, 2020)

Hi, my mark v mother just buzzes when switched on. Is it likely to just be the start capacitor or is it likely to be more complicated than that. I have replaced the capacitors on other mothers and found that was the only problem.
Thanks


----------



## Pete48 (Oct 14, 2020)

Are you still selling rebuilt Shopsmith motors.


----------

